# Chevy 2500 HD with Boss plow & spreader



## readysnowplow (Jun 3, 2009)

Out the business.
Looking to sell my 2001 Chevy Silverado 2500 HD. As a well-maintained 8 foot boss straight blade with a 2 ton spreader. Has timbren system and newer tires Let me know if you are seriously interested. Asking $9500

Call cortland @ 773-888-4856


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Did you mean 2 yard spreader? What kind of spreader, VBX? How many miles on truck etc?


----------



## readysnowplow (Jun 3, 2009)

Snow Dogg spreader 
Truck has about 220K
I use synthetic blends and change every 3K miles. 
Put in a new Transmission last year so should last a long time 
Heavy duty brakes last year as well. 
It's a plow truck so it's maintained. 
Any other specific questions might go quicker with a phone call. 
Thanks much for the interest.


----------



## mcfly89 (Nov 2, 2005)

do you have any better pictures of the truck so we can get some idea what youre selling?


----------



## readysnowplow (Jun 3, 2009)

yeah, sure. I'll try to get them up this week.


----------



## readysnowplow (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## readysnowplow (Jun 3, 2009)

If any of you guys are interested let me know and we can meet to look at it. 
Thanks much


----------

